# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Interested in Micro Tig Welders

## onikub

Hello All:

We are looking to expand our repair services we offer in house, and I was wondering if anyone had any advise on micro tig welders that are good for limited space, ease of use, and at an introductory price. So far I have been looking at the mPulse Plus Mounted  Pulse Arc / Micro TIG Welder and the 200i2  Pulse Arc / Micro TIG Welder by Sunstone.  As this is our first foray into in house titanium repair I don't want to buy the most expensive equipment until we have more use or that we know it will be a good fit for us.

I am also looking for advise on best practices for using these devices. I have experience with both welding and soldering but not of optical frames. While I plan on spending plenty of time practicing, any advise would be appreciated.

Thanks!

----------


## Samuel Madrid

Hey I have one of those for sale if you are still interested! Solid machine

----------


## Fluegge Optical

I'm interested...give me a call, ask for Glenn 80-338-8804 or email glenn@fluegge.com

----------


## Samuel Madrid

> I'm interested...give me a call, ask for Glenn 80-338-8804 or email glenn@fluegge.com


Hi Glen, I tried to call but there is a digit missing. I sent you an email, or you can give me a call at +17025066637

----------

